# Which Avet would you recommend. LX 4.6 or 6.0 ???



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

im in the market to buy my first Avet, and i was hoping some guys that have experience with them could point me in the right direction. im definatly going with the single speed lx as they hold more line than the other models, but i dont know whether to get the 4.6 or the 6.0 ratio. i do alotta pier and beach fishing for sharks and reds. thanks for any advice.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Just wish I even had the money for a nice avet...


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd get the 4.6. Lower gear ratio will give you a little more power. Please be sure to let us know how the reel works for you! There's a whole lot of us interested in Avets.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

well i bought a blue 4.6 yesterday. ill letcha know how it it when i get it in the mail in a couple of days.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I have a LX 6.0 - I got it for jigging on partyboats... I love it, great reel-

With that said, for pier or each fishing, I would get the lower ratio... with the high ratio, cranking up a ******** off, good sized fish gets tough... heck, even just reeling in the 6-9 oz jigs I was using got tiring after a while...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I am getting 60 yard cast with 10 oz lead with mine may mag it not totally sure but i went with a 6.1 LX .
I fish on piers to and need a high speed reel to catch up with the black tips they hit and smoke the reel then duo a back flip and swim right at you .

Team Zambezi .


----------

